# Alabama or Texas ... ?



## jenaniston (Jan 7, 2010)

Pardon to all the international forum members . . . but in the USA . . .

It's the first time the Rose Bowl is being used for two bowl games -  and tonight it is the college football BCS championship game
between the University of Alabama Crimson Tide and the University of Texas Longhorns.

Who takes the trophy and bragging rights to start the new decade ?


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 7, 2010)

longhorns.


----------



## bjs (Jan 7, 2010)

UT Longhorns!! Hookem' Horns....


----------



## anomie (Jan 8, 2010)

Here is a photo of my Longhorn pooch. She's cranky about some pre-game predictions, but I told her not to worry.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 8, 2010)

well so much for that one.


----------



## anomie (Jan 8, 2010)

Star QB gets hurt in the first few plays. That was no fun.


----------



## johnblue (Jan 8, 2010)

anomie said:
			
		

> Star QB gets hurt in the first few plays.


tsk-tsk.

Have him talk to Bradford about that injury.


----------



## chalbersma (Jan 9, 2010)

As much as it hurts me to say it (as a Cornhusker fan) I was impressed by the play of the frosh after McCoy went down.  He's gonna have to be something you watch next year.


----------

